# Need Guitar Teacher recommendation for friend's daughter (Toronto)



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

A friend of mine is looking for a guitar teacher for weekly lessons for her daughter (12 years old). She's in the Eglinton and Caledonia area of Toronto. Any recommendations?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

paul corby is an awesome teacher, and he is a school teacher as well, so he is good with kids.

[email protected]


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

luca gagliano - [email protected]
mike daley - [email protected]

both are great players, great teachers and great people


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, here and in PM. I'll pass all the tips on to Christina.


----------

